# Okay, here it is



## Double H (Mar 24, 2012)

I have created a separate entity from my wedding and portrait business. This site is promoting my commercial side. While I still have to do something with the blog and make the about page stronger, I feel pretty good about the rest. Looking through, I feel there are several images which should be removed. Thoughts?
http://howiehartman.com


----------



## tirediron (Mar 26, 2012)

*I think I'll move it to the Website forum! *


----------

